# أكبر مجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية عن صناعة النفط والغاز الطبيعي



## NOC_engineer (21 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع .. مجموعة كبيرة من الأفلام التعليمية عن صناعة النفط والغاز الطبيعي والمعدات المستعملة في هذه الصناعة.. 
وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتقديم فلم تعليمي أو أنيميشن كل يوم .. ومن الله التوفيق*


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (1) : مقاييس الغاز أو قياس تدفق الغاز*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (1) بعنوان *Gas Metering* 
اي قياس تدفق الغاز .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (2): العازلة ثلاثية الطور*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (2) بعنوان *three-phase separator* 
اي العازلة ثلاثية الطور .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الحمد لله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (3) : المصفي Strainers*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (3) بعنوان *Strainers* 
اي المصفي الذي يتم تركيبه قبل المضخات .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**لا إله إلا الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (4) : صمامات الأمان Pressure Safety valves*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (4) بعنوان *Pressure Safety Valve* 
اي صمامات الأمان التي يتم تركيبها على الخزانات والأوعية بمختلف أنواعها .. 
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الله أكبر*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (5) : Rotary Screw Compressors*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (5) بعنوان *Rotary Screw Compressors* 
اي الكابسات اللولبية التي تستخدم لكبس الغازات .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**أستغفر الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (6) : تسميت الابار Well Cementing*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (6) بعنوان *Well Cementing* 
وهو عن تسميت الآبار .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله وبحمده*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (7) : حفر آبار النفط*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (7) بعنوان *Oil Well Drilling Animation* 
وهو عن حفر آبار النفط .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (8) : معالجة النفط Oil Treatment*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (8) بعنوان *Oil treatment* 
ويتكلم عن خطوات معالجة النفط الخام .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**اللهم صلي على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (9) : Emulsions & Horizontal Heater Treater Principles*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (9) بعنوان * Emulsions & Horizontal Heater Treater Principles* 
ويتكلم عن الأوعية الأفقية المستعملة في معالجة النفط الرطب ..
.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله
*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (10) : Emulsions & Electrostatic Treater Principles*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (10) بعنوان *Emulsions & Electrostatic Treater Principles* 
ويتكلم عن الأوعية المستعملة في معالجة النفط الرطب .. والتي تعتمد على الاقطاب الكهربائية 
.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الحمد لله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (11) : Emulsions & Vertical Treater Principles*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (11) بعنوان *Emulsions & Vertical Heater Treater Principles* 
ويتكلم عن الأوعية العمودية المستعملة في معالجة النفط الرطب ..
.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**لا إله إلا الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ابتداءاً من الغد سيتم نشر 4 أفلام تعليمية عن التكرير والمصافي إن شاء الله *


----------



## haiytham (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع 
وفى انتظار الافلام


----------



## improud2b (29 أغسطس 2012)

thnks


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (12) : Petroleum refining Basics*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (12) بعنوان *Petroleum Refining basics* 
ويتكلم عن اساسيات تكرير النفط وهو الجزء الأول من 4 أجزاء بهذا الخصوص..
.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الله أكبر*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 أغسطس 2012)

haiytham قال:


> مشكور على المجهود الرائع
> وفى انتظار الافلام





improud2b قال:


> thnks



لا شكر على واجب .. ارجو منكم تعميم هذه الأفلام التعليمية على كل من تعرفونه


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (13) : تكرير النفط*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (13) بعنوان *Petroleum Refinery part.1* 
وهذا الفلم عن تكرير النفط وهو الجزء الأول وبطول 10 دقائق
.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**استغفر الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 أغسطس 2012)

*الفلم رقم (14) : تكرير النفط - الجزء الثاني*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (14) بعنوان Petroleum Refinery part.2 
وهذا الفلم هو الجزء الثاني من فلم تكرير النفط .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله
*​


----------



## تولين (31 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك بمجهودك استاذ رائد وشكرا الك


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تولين قال:


> الله يبارك بمجهودك استاذ رائد وشكرا الك


شكراً جزيلاً ست تولين ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (15) : فلم عن تكرير النفط Crude Oil Refinery Operations*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (15) بعنوان Crude Oil Refinery Operation**
وهو الفلم الرابع عن تكرير النفط في هذه السلسلة.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله وبحمده*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (16) : 3D Gas Turbine Animation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (16) بعنوان 3D Gas Turbine Animation**
وهو عبارة عن فلم قصير يبين كيفية عمل التوربين الغازي.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (17) : مضخة الطرد المركزي ذات المرحلة الواحدة Single Stage Centrifugal Pump*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفلم رقم (17) بعنوان Single Stage Centrifugal Pump**
وهو يتحدث عن مضخات الطرد المركزي ذات المرحلة الواحدة.. 
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الله نور السماوات والأرض*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (18) : خطوات تصنيع الخزان tank Construction sequence*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (18) بعنوان Tank Construction Sequence
**وهو يتحدث عن خطوات تصنيع الخزانات.. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

*​سبحان الله ​


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (19) : Gas Treatment & Compression*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (19) بعنوان Gas Treatment & Compression
**وهو يتحدث عن معالجة وكبس الغاز الطبيعي .. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الحمد لله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (20) : مباديء عمل كابسة الطرد المركزي Centrifugal Compressors Principles*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (20) بعنوان Centrifugal Gas Principles
**وهو يتحدث عن كابسات الطرد المركزي .. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**لا إله إلا الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم(21) : الأمتصاص Absorption والأمتزاز Adsorption*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (21) بعنوان Absorption & Adsorption
**وهو يتحدث الأمتصاص والأمتزاز (أو ما يسمى في بعض المصادر الأدمصاص) وهذا الموضوع مفيد جداً لكل العاملين في مجال معالجة الغاز الطبيعي لوجود هاتين الظاهرتين الفيزياويتين بكثرة في عملية المعالجة .. 
**يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**استغفر الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعليقاتكم مطلوبة !!*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نرغب بأن نسمع تعليقاتكم حول هذه الأفلام ومدى أستفادتكم منها .. والجانب الذي ترغبون بالتركيز عليه حتى نكثّر من الأفلام التعليمية الخاصة به*


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (22) : ابراج التقطير Distillation Column*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (22) بعنوان Distillation Column
**وهو يتحدث عن أبراج التقطير المستخدمة في مصافي النفط .. 
**يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله وبحمده
*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأفلام التي سيتم نشرها في الأيام القادمة إن شاء الله تتحدث عن:
*LNG - LPG - Gas Sweetening with Amine Units


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم وأتمني أن تكون هناك أفلام عن إنشاء خزانات الوقود والإختبارات الغير هدامة وخطوط الأنابيب ومستودعات الوقود.


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 سبتمبر 2012)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم وأتمني أن تكون هناك أفلام عن إنشاء خزانات الوقود والإختبارات الغير هدامة وخطوط الأنابيب ومستودعات الوقود.


*سأقوم بالبحث عن مثل هذه الأفلام ونشرها إن وجدت .. إن شاء الله ..
علماً أن المشاركة رقم #25 فيها فلم تعليمي عن خطوات تصنيع الخزانات .. *


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (23) : LNG Loading*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (23) بعنوان LNG Loading
**وهو يتحدث عن تحميل الغاز المسال .. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**سبحان الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (24) : مباديء التحلية بالأمين*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (24) بعنوان *Principles of Amine Sweetening*
**وهو يتحدث عن مباديء وحدات تحلية الغاز بالأمين .. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**الحمد لله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (25) : Amine Sweetening Unit Operation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (25) بعنوان *Amine Sweetening Unit Operation*
**وهو يتحدث عن وحدة تحلية الغاز بالأمين .. **يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

**لا إله إلا الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (26) : فصل الغاز الطبيعي Gas Separation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (26) بعنوان *Gas Separation
وهو يتحدث عن فصل الغاز الطبيعي ومحطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي Degassing Stations .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

*سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (27) : مراحل تصنيع خطوط الأنابيب*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (27) بعنوان Stages of Pipeline Construction*
وهو يتحدث عن خطوات إنشاء خطوط الأنابيب .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

أستغفر الله​


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (28) : هندسة البترول Petroleum Engineering*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (28) بعنوان Petroleum Engineering*
وهو يتحدث عن هندسة البترول وفروعها وعمل المهندسين .. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

*سبحان الله *​


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*ساقوم يوم غد وبعد غد بنشر فلمين تعليميين عن مانعات الأندلاع *Blow Out Preventers BOPs* ... إن شاء الله*


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورررر


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (29) : مانعات الأندلاع Blow Out Preventers BOPs*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (29) بعنوان Blow Out Preventers *
وهو يتحدث عن مانعات الأندلاع والتي تعرف أختصاراً بـ* BOPs*.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*الحمد لله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (30) : مانعات الأندلاع BOPs*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (30) بعنوان Blow Out Preventers *
وهو يتحدث عن مانعات الأندلاع ايضاً بشكل آخر.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

*لا إله إلا الله*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (31) : مكونات برج الحفر*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (31) بعنوان *Drilling Rig Animation 
وهو يتحدث عن مكونات برج الحفر.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*الله أكبر*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا تعليقات !!! ..... لا ردود !!*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أكثر من 865 مشاهدة للأفلام التعليمية التي وصل عددها لحد الآن الى (31) فلماً .. بدون أي تعليق !!
شيء يثير الأستغراب .. أنني لا ابحث عن كلمات الشكر ، بل ابحث عن بعض التحليل والنقد والإضافة من الأخوة الأعضاء ..
وعتبي على الأخوة مشرفي الصفحة باستثاء (الأخت تولين) فقد كنت أتمنى سماع كلمة منهم ..
على كل حال .. ساستمر بالسلسلة ووضع روابط كافة الأفلام التعليمية التي في جعبتي .. مع ألمي العميق*


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (32) : تسميت الآبار Oil Well Cementing*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (32) بعنوان *Oil Well Cementing
وهو يتحدث عن عملية تسميت الآبار النفطية.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:*
**استغفر الله*​


----------



## سمراء محمد (19 سبتمبر 2012)

NOC_engineer قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الفلم رقم (15) بعنوان Crude Oil Refinery Operation**
> وهو الفلم الرابع عن تكرير النفط في هذه السلسلة.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
> 
> **سبحان الله وبحمده*​[جزاك الله كل خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع​/QUOTE]


----------



## سمراء محمد (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع....​


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (33) : تغليف الابار النفطية Oil Well casing*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (33) بعنوان *Oil Well Casing
وهو فلم باللغة العربية يتحدث عن عملية تغليف الآبار النفطية.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*
سبحان الله وبحمده*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (34) : مثقاب الحفر Drilling Bit*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (34) بعنوان *Drilling Bit
وهو يتحدث عن مثقاب الحفر.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (35) : Casing Wellhead Animation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (35) بعنوان *Casing Wellhead Animation
وهو يتحدث عن كيفية تغليف ونصب معدات راس البئر.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*
الله نور السماوات والأرض*​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*الكتاب رقم (36) : Fishing Operation*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (36) بعنوان *Fishing Operation
وهو يتحدث عن عملية الأصطياد للمعدات داخل البئر.. يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
*
سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## eliker bahij (25 سبتمبر 2012)

for your sharing .thankssssssssssssss 4 you ; they are very interesting .May God reward you well


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (37) : Typical Downhole Drilling*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (37) بعنوان *Typical Downhole Drilling
... يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
لا إله إلا الله​


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (38) : الأجزاء الداخلية لكابسات الطرد المركزي*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (38) بعنوان *Centrifugal Compressor Internal parts
ويتحدث عن الأجزاء الداخلية لكابسات الطرد المركزي... يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
أستغفر الله​


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (39) : حفر الآبار النفطية (فلم ثلاثي الأبعاد)*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (38) بعنوان 3D Oil Well Drilling*
وهو فلم ثلاثي الأبعاد يتحدث عن حفر الابار النفطية... يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:

سبحان الله
​


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلمان رقم (40) و(41) : النفط الخام ج1 - ج2 (باللغة العربية)*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلمان رقم (40) و(41) *
وهما يتحدثان عن النفط بشكل عام (تأريح النفط - منظمة أوبك - مقدار أنتاج وإستهلاك وأحتياطي كل دولة .. الخ )... 
يمكنكم تحميلهما بالنقر على العبارتين في الأسفل:
الحمد لله الله أكبر​


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الفلم رقم (42) : تصنيف النفط الخام (باللغة العربية)*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
**الفلم رقم (42) بعنوان تصنيف النفط الخام *
وهو فلم باللغة العربية يتحدث عن كيفية تصنيف النفط ... يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة في الأسفل:
سبحان الله وبحمده​


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حقيقية مجموعة من الافلام المفيدة والرائعة فالف الف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## حميد الطائي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان الرابط لا يعمل والذي يتحدث عن مضخات الطرد المركزي ذات المرحلة الواحدة مع العلم انة من اهم المواضيع فأنا من المختصين في مجال الغاز الطبيعي وارجو ارفادي بالمزيد عنة واشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع فكل التقدير والاحترام لك الخي العزيز


----------



## ابن العميد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

NOC engineer you are ROCK i am a big fan


----------



## ابن العميد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا جميل بجد امتعتنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حميد الطائي قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتقد ان الرابط لا يعمل والذي يتحدث عن مضخات الطرد المركزي ذات المرحلة الواحدة مع العلم انة من اهم المواضيع فأنا من المختصين في مجال الغاز الطبيعي وارجو ارفادي بالمزيد عنة واشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع فكل التقدير والاحترام لك الخي العزيز



اخي الكريم .. لم يتسنى لي التأكد من الرابط .. لكن يمكنك تحميل الفلم المذكور من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا جميل بجد امتعتنا



اشكرك أخي الكريم على التعليق الرائع .. أتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذه السلسلة


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ismail_92 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هل هناك روابط لا تعمل ؟ ارجو تبليغي لكي يتم تصحيحها


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 يناير 2013)

Eng: bolbol79 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وبك أكثر أخي الكريم .. نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذه المجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية .. تقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز افدتنا كثيرا جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## greenlight1 (21 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 فبراير 2013)

greenlight1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم ..


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (20 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على نشرك للعلم
لكن لم اقدر فتح اي من الافلام ممكن ترشدني للطريقة المناسبة لاتمكن من مشاهدتها​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2013)

Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على نشرك للعلم
> لكن لم اقدر فتح اي من الافلام ممكن ترشدني للطريقة المناسبة لاتمكن من مشاهدتها​


أخي الكريم ..
كل الكتب موجودة في مكان واحد .. أنقر هنا


----------



## أبو نصار جعفر (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## درديرى (28 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 فبراير 2014)

أبو نصار جعفر قال:


> الله يجزاك خير





درديرى قال:


> بارك الله فيك


الله يبارك بكم .. ويجازيكم كل خير


----------



## neo007 (4 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله الف خير *


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 مارس 2014)

neo007 قال:


> *جزاك الله الف خير *


جوزيت الخير كله


----------

